# Bavaria on a pink motorbike



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

Some years ago I saw a documentary where Grayson Perry, the potter, toured Bavaria on his pink motorbike. He made it look wonderful, visiting beautiful churches and castles. I have been keen to go there ever since.

Has anyone else got experience of touring in Bavaria? We tend to like camping near lakes where there are good walks and cycle tracks. Also, what would the weather be like in June and July?

Autumn


----------



## Steelaway (Sep 15, 2009)

Autumn said:


> Some years ago I saw a documentary where Grayson Perry, the potter, toured Bavaria on his pink motorbike. He made it look wonderful, visiting beautiful churches and castles. I have been keen to go there ever since.
> 
> Has anyone else got experience of touring in Bavaria? We tend to like camping near lakes where there are good walks and cycle tracks. Also, what would the weather be like in June and July?
> 
> Autumn


We also love Bavaria but have only visited by motor cycle. The weather can be stinking hot. I do know the roads all around are brilliant, you can be also in and out of Austria constantly. We have spent great times in Mittenwald where there is also a camper van spot almost in the middle of town, also Garmish is well worth a visit (you can catch the train next to the Stelplatz) There are many cable cars to hill top walks.
In fact it is all wonderful

Alex


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Brilliantxfor touring. Google the romantic road, the castles you mention are near Fussen and were built by mad king Ludwig the second. Lots of Lakes and the Bodensee (Lake Constance) is very special and not far away.

Dick


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Do it on a pink m/bike ' you'll be pestered by short short lederhosen Herrs wanting a kiss kiss. :lol: 

tony


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Google 'Alpenstrasse' to find a very motorhome friendly touring area along the German/Austrian border.
We toured there last spring and thoroughly enjoyed the experience.
Email the German tourist board for loads of info and free maps and guides.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

> .....Email the German tourist board for loads of info and free maps and guides.


We love the area and it's perfect for vans.

Spacerunner is right, use this link to see the 1200 sites included in the free book we obtained from the German Tourist Office:

http://www.germany.travel/en/travel-information/campsite-search/camping.html

This is the link to obtain that book free by post from the Tourist Office (It's the 14th hyperlink from the top):

http://www.freegermanyguide.com/


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

Many thanks to those who have supplied information - it has all been added to my list of research options.

Best wishes

Autumn


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

IVe done the bit from Lake Constance to Fussen and its all pretty spectacular but as mentioned your also not far from Austria which is even better!

One trip we did which was just superb was Through the Black Forest, along Lake Constance stopping at Uberlingen (Stellplatz) and Meersburg (superb Stellplatz 1.5 miles out of town), along to Fussen, over the Fern Pass into Austria where We did Mutters and Natters (near insbruck), Saltzburg and then all the Austrian lakes East of there. ITs in out 2012 blog. Absolutely stunning.

The further you get into the Alps though the weather at any time of year can be changeable. Usually pretty settled in June and July but it can still chuck it down.


----------

